# eMac G4 = Lecteur CD qui craint



## SITRALE (4 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous : 
voilà mon probleme : le lecteur cd de mon eMac G4 700 est assez defectueux, eneffet il a la mauvaise habitude de ne pa charger les cd que l'on insère.
En l'occurence, voila maintenant 48h qu'un cd est bloqué à l'intérieur, il se lance est s'arrete au bout d'une seconde, puis se relance etc etc ...
Bref impossible de l'ejecter, j'ai essayé beaucoup de trucs : 
- Touche eject.
- Clik de souris enfoncé au démarrage
- Bouton d'éjection d'iTunes
Rien n'y fait, le lecteur ne sort pas.
Le CD n'est pas un gravé.
J'aimerai savoir si quelqun a une astuce pour ouvrir autrement un lecteur d'eMac (je sais que pas mal d'exemplaires ont eus des probleme avec leur lecteur, peut être que d'autre pesonne sont dans mon cas).
Quitte à ryer ou perdre le cd qui est à l'intérieur, ca n'e'st pas grave, exposez moi toute vos méthodes ! 

Merci.


----------



## robzebot (5 Novembre 2006)

Salut, reste la fonction d'&#233;jection dans Toast.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2006)

autre:

utilitaire disque, choisir le disque et trouver dans le menu le choix éjection. Ce phénomène peut arriver quand:
le disque est trop rayé ou sale
le lecteur est encrassé (fumeur, atmosphere poussiéreuse...)

Il a quel age ce emac?


----------



## SITRALE (10 Novembre 2006)

mon eMac a bien 4-5 ans, mais le probleme, c'est que le cd n'est meme pas detecté par OSX. En réalité, comme je l'ai dit plus haut, il ne le charge pas, donc rien à faire avec Utilitaire de disque.

J'éssayerai avec Toast pour voir...

Merci.


----------



## madmaxmac (14 Novembre 2006)

Reste a faire demarrer le Mac en enfoncant la touche "c" du clavier.
Normalement c'est pour demarrer sur le disk d'install.
donc il va controler s' il a affaire au disk d'install.
Comme c'est non.
Il se peut qu'il le rejette .
Si c'est reussi , faut absolument acheter,ensuite, un disk CD Cleaner qui nettoie la tete de lecture et essayer le nettoyage.
Sur le mien tout est redevenu normal apres CD Cleaner.


----------



## Invité (14 Novembre 2006)

Y'a ça aussi :
"· Pendant le démarrage, maintenez les touches Commande - Option - O - F appuyées pour entrer dans Open Firmware, tapez "eject cd" en lettre minuscules, puis appuyez sur Entrée."


----------



## SITRALE (16 Novembre 2006)

madmaxmac a dit:


> Reste a faire demarrer le Mac en enfoncant la touche "c" du clavier.
> Normalement c'est pour demarrer sur le disk d'install.
> donc il va controler s' il a affaire au disk d'install.
> Comme c'est non.
> ...


 
 c'est noté j'essayerai.
 En ce qui concerne le CD Cleaner, tu as un lien pour un achat en ligne au meilleur prix?



Invité a dit:


> Y'a ça aussi :
> "· Pendant le démarrage, maintenez les touches Commande - Option - O - F appuyées pour entrer dans Open Firmware, tapez "eject cd" en lettre minuscules, puis appuyez sur Entrée."



Ok bonne idée...mais peut-tu me rappeler à quoi correspondent les touches Commande et Option déjàs? Merci...


----------



## Invité (16 Novembre 2006)

Commande c'est la touche juste à gauche de la barre espace.
Option c'est "ctrl" (la touche la plus à gauche du clavier)


----------



## SITRALE (16 Novembre 2006)

roger


----------



## Php21 (17 Novembre 2006)

Et avec un trombone sur le cot&#233; droit de le fente d'insertion des cds, comme au bon vieux tps des IMac G3 ?

Edit: il m'arrive parfois d'avoir encore recours &#224; ce syst&#233;me infaillible et qui ne m'a jamais d&#233;&#231;u.
De plus, il me semble que l'EMac avait le m&#234;me type de fente en avant de la machine.


----------



## SITRALE (18 Novembre 2006)

Php21 a dit:


> Et avec un trombone sur le coté droit de le fente d'insertion des cds, comme au bon vieux tps des IMac G3 ?
> 
> Edit: il m'arrive parfois d'avoir encore recours à ce systéme infaillible et qui ne m'a jamais déçu.
> De plus, il me semble que l'EMac avait le même type de fente en avant de la machine.



Non, il s'agit d'un chargeur de cd qui sort de derière un clapet...un véritable tiroire...
J'ai déjas bien forcé avec des pinces et tout...rien n'y fait...
Par ailleur toutes les solutions ci dessus se sont révélée inopérentes...je vais donc allé faire un toutr du coté de macbidouille et islr8yourmac pour avoir des shémas de démontage d'eMac et m'y mettre sérieusement...
Merci quant meme...
A plus.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (18 Novembre 2006)

Si Si !! M&#234;me sur les eMac, il y &#224; un trou !!

Tu ouvres la trape, et le trou est &#224; gauche cette fois-ci. &#192; 1,5 cm du cache pour acc&#233;der &#224; la carte AirPort et en dessous du tirroit.
Par contre, il te faut imp&#233;rativement le faire avec le eMac &#233;teins, si non... cacade.


----------



## SITRALE (22 Novembre 2006)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Si Si !! Même sur les eMac, il y à un trou !!
> 
> Tu ouvres la trape, et le trou est à gauche cette fois-ci. À 1,5 cm du cache pour accéder à la carte AirPort et en dessous du tirroit.
> Par contre, il te faut impérativement le faire avec le eMac éteins, si non... cacade.



ok je crois voir ce que c'est... c'est un tout petite trou centré sous le tirroir ou uniquement une toute petite pointe peut rentrer n'est-ce pas? je dirai 1,5 mm de diamètre maxi...
Et alors quest ce que je fais? J'éteitn mon eMac, j'enfonce une aiguille dedans et je tire le tirroire??
Quelle est la manip à faire?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Invité (22 Novembre 2006)

Avec un trombonne déplié tu vas bien droit jusqu'à sentir une résistance. Là tu insiste un peu (pas trop, si ça résiste vraiment ça veux dire que tu n'est pas au bon endroit). et hop ! le tiroir s'ouvre.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (22 Novembre 2006)

Oais, c'est &#231;a : 1,5 mm de diam&#232;tre. Juste de quoi faire passer un trombone, mais pas un Bic&#174;.


----------



## SITRALE (24 Novembre 2006)

Invité a dit:


> Avec un trombonne déplié tu vas bien droit jusqu'à sentir une résistance. Là tu insiste un peu (pas trop, si ça résiste vraiment ça veux dire que tu n'est pas au bon endroit). et hop ! le tiroir s'ouvre.



Le tirroir s'ouvre automatiquement avec le mac éteint?
bizarre m'enfin je vais test . Reste à trouver un trombonne mais...ca deverait etre possible.
A plus, vous tiendrai au courant.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (24 Novembre 2006)

Non, non, il ne s'ouvre pas automatiquement : Le tiroir commence &#224; sortir, et il te reste plus qu'&#224; finir de le sortir en le tirant vers toi.


----------



## SITRALE (26 Novembre 2006)

ok thx


----------



## clochelune (29 Novembre 2006)

ah le coup du trombonne!
sur mon iMac framboise (sous OS 8.5), cela a toujours fonctionné et ça me sidérait!
quelle déception en passant au PC de ne plus avoir cette astuce si pratique lors de soucis
(un iMac framboise qui m'a servi 4 ans et à présent continue ses beaux jours dans la classe CP de mon frère instituteur)
mais je reviendrai à l'iMac qui me manque

courage en tout cas pour ton problème!


----------



## guiguilap (29 Novembre 2006)

pourquoi tu es pass&#233; au PC  ?


----------



## maxetmac (29 Novembre 2006)

SITRALE a dit:


> Bonjour à tous :
> voilà mon probleme : le lecteur cd de mon eMac G4 700 est assez defectueux, eneffet il a la mauvaise habitude de ne pa charger les cd que l'on insère.
> En l'occurence, voila maintenant 48h qu'un cd est bloqué à l'intérieur, il se lance est s'arrete au bout d'une seconde, puis se relance etc etc ...
> Bref impossible de l'ejecter, j'ai essayé beaucoup de trucs :
> ...


j'ai eu le m&#234;me probl&#232;me que toi sur un eMac 1,25 combo lecteur DVD/graveur CD

le coup du trombonne chez moi n'a pas fonctionn&#233;...seulement avec toast pour lancer une gravure. le disque inser&#233; n'etait plus reconnu.....depuis j'ai nettoy&#233; la lentille du lecteur avec un CD sp&#233;cial et apr&#232;s plus de probl&#232;mes...


----------



## SITRALE (6 Décembre 2006)

bon bah meerci à tous j'ai réussi grace à la technique du trombone.
M'enfin mon lecteur est toujour aussi déglingué qu'avant : il a vraiment du mal à charger les CDs...il charge mieux les DVD et étrangement plus facilement les DVD-R que les films par exemple. En tout cas je me pose une question : est-ce qu'un CD cleaner me faciliterai un peu la vie ? (encore faut-il qu'il le charge).
Merci.


----------



## SITRALE (6 Décembre 2006)

maxetmac a dit:


> depuis j'ai nettoyé la lentille du lecteur avec un CD spécial et après plus de problèmes...



 Pardon je n'avais pas vu ton message avant de poster ...


----------

